# 93307



## delosreyesc (Nov 3, 2010)

Please advise if I can still use 93307 along with 93320, 93325?


----------



## srinivas r sajja (Nov 4, 2010)

not allowed .


----------



## manda12 (Nov 4, 2010)

those three codes have been combined into one code, which is 93306.


----------



## delosreyesc (Nov 11, 2010)

Thank you


----------

